# Has anyone seen anything similar that doesn't cost $200 for the pattern?



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I am intrigued by the price - $200:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price? 
Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

It must be made with spun gold. But i guess the pattern wouldn't be???


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


Oh my good grief! She must think very highly of her own talents. Or it may be a mistake, however I doubt it. According to my Japanese DIL, that would not be found unusual or excessive in Japan.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow! I think it must be a error....I think it's cute, but not worth $200.00


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That's ridiculous. Maybe a mistake.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

There is not a pattern on God's green earth that is worth $200, to me, anyway.


----------



## dorfor (May 4, 2013)

Seems the other patterns are all 200/300 Yen so it's probably a mistake. Pattern is not in English.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


I'm pretty sure it's typo. 200 yen equals ~ $1.94. Check her other patterns, they are in yen.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you go to the site, it is 2,721 yen.

2721 Japanese Yen equals
26.4073 US Dollar

Can't tell if that includes material or not.

If you go far enough, apparently the pattern only is

400 Japanese Yen equals
3.8820 US Dollar
http://www.tezukuritown.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=38820

I would imagine it is in japanese.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This price has to have been lost in translation. The shrug appears to be a simple feather and fan pattern knitted sideways.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow! I've never seen that kind of price for a pattern!!!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I submitted a note to Ravelry so they can make the change, or she'll never sell the pattern!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> If you go to the site, it is 2,721 yen.
> 
> 2721 Japanese Yen equals
> 26.4073 US Dollar
> ...


in translation I got this
Recommended material set

Tax-included price: 2,721 yen Material to set the purchase page
Recipe

Tax Price: 400 yen

So it would appear to be 400 yen for the pattern and 2,721 yen for pattern and yarn?


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I am sure that they mean yen, and aren't we glad that we are not having to carry around that many coins or bills.


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Search 'vest' patterns in KP and you will find several listed. Maybe you can find a similar one if you look through those.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

400 yen is $3.89 US. I think they just messed up.


----------



## patinjapan (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I live here in Japan and I don`t think anyone would pay 200
dollars.

If you look the price is in yen, about 100 yen to one US dollar, approx.

So quite cheap really.

PatinJapan


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

2721 yen in usd 26.4508 US Dollar

Home
> Handicraft Navi TOP
> Margaret lace pattern

Movies & Recipe search engine for navigation Handicraft Handicraft fan
Search

Genre:
Knitting

Category:
Fall and winter / ladies / Margaret / Knitting / watermark / GoFutoshi /

Margaret premium lace pattern

Margaret lace pattern

Enlarged image will change when you click on the thumbnail

Work explanation

Lace flowing beautiful , Shetland lace . It looks sounds difficult , but because it is made to think properly , it is recommended to Shetland race production for the first time. And to enjoy the beauty of the race with Margaret that is easy to wear .

Design
Okamoto Makiko
Announcement year
2012
Material
Thread ... Puppy Princess Annie red purple (550) 215g / 6 ball .
Tool
Needle knitting needle ... No. 6 . 6 / Crochet No. 0 .
Material

Completion dimensions
52 cm length .

Recommended material set

Tax-included price : 2,721 yen

Material to set the purchase page
Recipe

Tax Price: 400 yen

To the purchase page

What is included in the product
WEB recipes

※ It is stored in my page , not the delivery .
Exhibitors original book of this work

2012 Winter Issue No.156 one-of-a-kind magazine wool DAMA of Needle Work and Knitting

2012 Winter Issue No.156 tax-included price one-of-a-kind magazine wool lumps of needle work and [ out of print ] Knitting : ¥ 1,470

I see all the work that has been published in this book


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> 400 yen is $3.89 US. I think they just messed up.


400 yen are, I think, taxes.
I don't understand Japanese though - and google translate sometimes is... hm, not really good.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

dorfor said:


> Seems the other patterns are all 200/300 Yen so it's probably a mistake. Pattern is not in English.


Yes if you look at her other patterns, it 
Is not in dollars, but 200 yen


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

I agree, it is supposed to be 200 yen


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


I looked at this (LIKE, too!) and others by the same designer, of which ALL seem to be $200. Thinking the prices mistakes, I was tempted to contact them (bottom of page) but will leave that to you.

Let us know, please.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


I think you may be looking at Hong Kong Dollars. They are 11 to the £ here in the UK not sure what they come up with for the dollar.

Just checked the calculator and it is still about $25 USD. Still a bit steep.

Up date - if it is Japanese Yen as stated above then it works out to just under $2, which is not a bad price.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-shrug

Looks like a feather and fan pattern to me - I put that in Ravelry search and came up with this one for free.


----------



## valwirral (Feb 8, 2012)

hello knitophile. I have a pattern by Sirdar 9649 which is very similar to the Japanese one you were looking at. It does not have the fold over front but with a little intuition I am sure this could be sorted. hope this of use. from The Wirral UK


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

I have bought some patterns, never more than $6.00. However, it seems the free ones are just as good, if not better. I will save my money from now on.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

It looks Japanese, so maybe its 200 yen


----------



## mariel (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi,
I believe the price is in Yen. You need to convert to US$. Exchange rates can be found in Wall Street Journal or other newspapers or simply call your local bank they should be able to give you the exchange rate


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Must be a typo...it's gotta be!


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

At the very bottom of the page, after copyright it shows Vogue, I wonder if it was designed for Vogue?


----------



## Ohio Knitter (Dec 16, 2013)

Check out http://www.implasticlin.com/let-s-knit-series-2012-no-156-keito-dama-c474.html - you can get the entire magazine for $2.80 - it is in Japenese but it stated the instructions are charts and diagrams.


----------



## inuksuk (Jun 14, 2012)

I think this is a mistake but it could be for the whole booklet. It comes from booklet No 156 Winter 2012. Is this why it seems so expensive?


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

mariel said:


> Hi,
> I believe the price is in Yen. You need to convert to US$. Exchange rates can be found in Wall Street Journal or other newspapers or simply call your local bank they should be able to give you the exchange rate


Go to xe.com it will convert it for you


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Even $20 for a pattern is expensive!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


It is in yen...200 yen = about $1.94 American dollars


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I looked it up and it is closest to $20.00. At what she is quoting, guess there won't be any takers. I made a comment on her page and there are several others that did the same. This designer is not active on Ravelry so no way get get in touch with her.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

She does not show the back of the shrug but I think I know how to do the shrug.
The back is a rectangle. I just don't know what pattern she used for the back. Then you pick up stitches all the way around the rectangle and work in the Old Shale Pattern (you may know the pattern by a different name).
If you look on Ravelry for a pattern called Circular Shrug by Julia Allen you will see how I think it was done.

Hope this helps.

Dottie


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

200 yen equals (approx.) $ 1.95...so I would think it means the price is 200 yen....makes sense.


----------



## inger32 (Nov 23, 2013)

I would go to Ravalry and have them figure it out. It's an intriguing pattern, lovely, I would like it! But BTW, even $20 for just the pattern would be a lot.


----------



## Lindapidgas (Jan 21, 2013)

It looks like the classic feather and fan pattern done using a pattern for a circular jacket. It may start with a center circle for the back, increasing and getting larger until enough stitches, and then continue out adding the feather and fan pattern.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> There is not a pattern on God's green earth that is worth $200, to me, anyway.


Same here....keep it! :thumbdown:


----------



## morningdew (Oct 2, 2012)

rainie said:


> I'm pretty sure it's typo. 200 yen equals ~ $1.94. Check her other patterns, they are in yen.


yes your correct all other patterns of hers are 200yen its juts an error


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

There is a group page for that site and when I looked at it someone mentioned that she paid $60.00 for a pattern and had trouble downloading it. 
They do have some lovely patterns but I would not want to take the chance and then the problems signing into the page itself......
Before you purchase anything read the page and see if you want to risk the money.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Joy Marshall said:


> This price has to have been lost in translation. The shrug appears to be a simple feather and fan pattern knitted sideways.


I came to the same conclusion. In addition jmcret05 has provided a link above that leads to a diagram. See:
http://www.tezukuritown.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=38820
I wouldn't have been attracted to it in the purple colour shown beside the diagram. It's the colour in the one at the link in the original posting that I like, copied here for convenience of reference:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


 :roll: :shock:  :roll: :shock:


----------



## Meg-a-roo (Mar 19, 2012)

It certainly is cute--but not $$$ that cute!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Read some posts above... It is 200 yen


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

my thought is that it is supposed to be 200 yen--or a mistake--there are patterns similar--cruise in vests and shrugs on ravelry--also s=check out yarn company sites like cascade yarns.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Too small a shrug to cost that much!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not THAT appealing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Price aside, the patterns don't catch my eye.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow! $200? The pattern isn't even that nice. I wouldn't make it even if it were free. Sorry to those who like this pattern. Just being honest.


----------



## wonmon (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, I have seen it. It definitely is a mistake.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

It says knit, but has needle size E which would be a crochet hook. I just searched eagerly for free crochet boiler pattern and there are some great choices. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Maybe they mistakenly hit an extra zero...it's easy to do on Etsy when you post.
Have you contacted the seller or designer to verify the price?
Maybe she's selling a finished product.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OH the poor gal. Wondering why the cute pattern isn't selling.
I am sure it is a typo. Probably should be yen as others have suggested.
Hope Ravelry can fix it for her. And us, too. Cute little bolero, fan and feather it appears to be.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

There is a pattern very similar to this in a past Vogue Knitting issue, I mean maybe 5 years ago...I stored all my past issues, but I'll try to find it.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

PS, Sorry for another post, but I went to Ravelry and tried to contact the designer, get to another website for them and it's all in Japanese...


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Bebekka said:


> PS, Sorry for another post, but I went to Ravelry and tried to contact the designer, get to another website for them and it's all in Japanese...


I had a go at that too. I speak 4 languages but Japanese is not one of them!


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


I just checked the Ravelry site and the cost is 400 Yen which converts to $3.88 USD. I would suggest you contact Ravelry and have them correct the posted price error. 
Hope you are able to get your pattern for the more reasonable price.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Boy, Marjory, good thing you were online to check this out.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Often, when running a KAL or CAL, the author will put a crazy high price on the pattern to encourage people to join their group (group members get the pattern for free). Could this be what is happening here?


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


I can't imagine that a pattern is available for download for that much money..I would hope that it is a misprint.
Jane


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

You can do a google search "Shetland Lace Shrug" and see what you come up with. I do an Image search and I get pictures of alot of shrugs and I pick the one I want.
Good Luck


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

I love it, probably a simple matter of not posting the price in UK or USA language and we havr 5 pages of comments. why ? do we not believe eadh other (ie: 1 page should be enough ( ???


----------



## Louismom (Aug 7, 2012)

Chrissy said:


> in translation I got this
> Recommended material set
> 
> Tax-included price: 2,721 yen Material to set the purchase page
> ...


I think you are right.


----------



## Eag1eOne (Oct 24, 2011)

What a bargain! I think I'll order 2!


----------



## mswine (May 2, 2013)

The price was 400.00 Chinese Yuan which equals
$65.88 US Dollars!


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> If you go to the site, it is 2,721 yen.
> 
> 2721 Japanese Yen equals
> 26.4073 US Dollar
> ...


The first price includes the material and the second price (400 yen) is the price of the pattern only. In the US that converts to a little under $4.00. Which isn't to terribly much for such a cute pattern. My only hesitancy to purchase this is if it's only in Japanese. I can translate but I really don't want to.


----------



## island stasher (Dec 23, 2012)

Yen?


----------



## MarjoryO (Aug 24, 2012)

Bebekka said:


> Boy, Marjory, good thing you were online to check this out.


I hope you meant this as a positive comment.


----------



## janenedrow53 (Jul 3, 2013)

You can find similar patterns in knitting magazines & a subscription to these magazines are far less expensive.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I suspect the pattern in question is only $4 US dollars


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


IF you Google 400 YEN it says:
400 Japanese Yen equals
3.8824 US Dollar


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

The cost of the pattern is 400 Yen. Current conversion is $3.88. And its a download so you won't even have to pay the postage would which be higher, probably, than the cost of the pattern.


----------



## Old_Scout (Dec 4, 2013)

The lace pattern is Feather and Fan.
Find a free shrug pattern and knit it up in Feather and Fan.



Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


----------



## littleeu (Sep 16, 2013)

the top of the page notes the pattern is in a publication. Perhaps the price is for the book/magazine?


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Today 12-16-13 400 yen =$3.8868 US Dollars
Merry Christmas


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

that's just feather and fan make your own
how many ways are they going to reuse this stitch


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


Maybe she just miscalculated the currency herself?


----------



## prico48 (Sep 27, 2012)

The amount listed in in Japanese Yen - which is definitely not dollars. I purchased a pattern for 200 JPY and in US currency it was $2.06. When using PayPal it does the conversion for you so you can see your actual dollar amount before choosing to pay. Also, I noticed the pattern is in Japanese so I'm not sure if it has been translated into English. Now wouldn't that be a knitting challenge!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

prico48 said:


> I noticed the pattern is in Japanese so I'm not sure if it has been translated into English. Now wouldn't that be a knitting challenge!


Actually, Japanese patterns are mostly diagrams, numbers and arrows. it would probably be fairly easy to follow if you do buy the pattern.

Yes, it is just feather/fan, but it might be difficult to make the curved front if your not experienced enough. It probably has increases hidden in the F&F stitch pattern.

I just clicked on the pattern again - it has been changed to yen.


----------



## renie60135 (Jul 3, 2011)

renie60135 said:


> It says knit, but has needle size E which would be a crochet hook. I just searched eagerly for free crochet boiler pattern and there are some great choices. Let us know what you find.


Oops - auto correct - searched Ravelry, not eagerly!!!!! LOL


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Old_Scout said:


> The lace pattern is Feather and Fan.
> Find a free shrug pattern and knit it up in Feather and Fan.


Thanks very much for this great tip!
:thumbup:


----------



## inger32 (Nov 23, 2013)

It's getting more and more affordable, keep going


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

Interesting that the price changed from $200 to 400 Yen in less than 24 hours!
I suspect someone in KP wrote and effected this change. I had thought of writing last night but I looked for a Ravelry address, didn't find one and gave up - past my bedtime! I do seem to remember reading in one of the postings that someone had found an address and written. So thankyou for anyone who did write and to every one else for their interest. Myself, I was really just intrigued by the design. Some liked it, some didn't. Myself, I found it quite attractive, particularly in the yarn and colours used in the photo. I do hope that someone knits it, whether they buy the pattern or just figure it out by themselves.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Odd but I am sure the price is a bit blurred with the currency exchange.

It is merely a circular shrug done in a fan and feather pattern .. not a big deal .. so I am thinking it is definitely just an error in the conversion. jmho


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


It says that it is 400 yen. That's a little less than $4.00


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Its $3.88


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

400 yen equals about $4. Sounds reasonable to me. Most credit cards will do the conversion and give you a fair rate. Don't see anything on my ravelry site about $200!


----------



## Cindy S (Oct 20, 2013)

What $200? I must be missing something, when I click on the link toward the bottom it says available for download for 400 yen


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Googled "400 Japanese yen = how much in USD" and got $3.88 which is a reasonable price for this really charming shrug.


----------



## danni55 (Nov 1, 2013)

I have the issue of that Magazine the pattern is from.It IS in Japanese.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe it's a misprint. Can't believe it would ever be that much for just a pattern.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

The Ravelry website for the shrug says it is 400 yen. That comes to $3.00 in US dollars.

Where did the $200 figure come from?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

The Ravelry website for the shrug says it is 400 yen. That comes to $3.00 in US dollars.

Where did the $200 figure come from?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


I guess it's not my cup of tea. I wouldn't pay $2 for it! But someone else might be willing to pay $3


----------



## atb (Feb 25, 2013)

According to my currency converter 400.00 Japanese yen equal $3.88. I don't know how you came up with $200, but there's the error. Converting foreign currency to dollars is always difficult, but the pattern seems to be reasonably priced at $3.88.


----------



## nellie47 (Nov 27, 2011)

The pattern says 400 yen . The conversion to US dollars is 3.89$


----------



## cathyschuetze (Aug 13, 2012)

In canadian dollars, the pattern costs about $4.00 so it's actually a very reasonable price. If you look closely at the ravelry page, there is a monetary symbol that is not a $ sign and I've assumed that it's yen cause its a Japabese pattern.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I just looked at this on ravelry and the price was 400 yen which equals $3.88 US. They must have changed it since you looked.


----------



## sewknitbeadgrandma (Nov 1, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


According to google:
400 Japanese Yen equals

4.109 Canadian Dollar


----------



## Michelle123 (Nov 26, 2013)

I looked at the pattern and the price given is 400 Yens, which comes to a few $. Maybe there was a mistake that was corrected after you posted your remark.


----------



## Araciel (Apr 2, 2011)

Earlier when I looked at the pattern in Ravelry was Y200, now they show it at Y400, still that is in Yens not in dollars.
I would get the complete magazine for $2.80, but is all in Japanese.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

$200.00 and I still have to do the labor?? I don't think so.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

The price was originally posted as $200 and was just changed to YEN

The comment that it says knitting and lists an E crochet hook was corrected also as it now shows knitting needle size and crochet hook size - which is probably to pick up stitches.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, of course -- I have my challenges and other KP'ers help me quite a bit.


----------



## italiangal50 (Dec 3, 2012)

just googled it.... ¥400.00. to us dollars 65.89 US Dollar


----------



## 1crisp1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I just went to the Ravelry page and the only price quoted is 400 yen which converts to about 3.90 USD so they must have fixed it. Nice little shrug.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There is a pattern called pomatomus (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fingerless-pomatomus-gloves) that has some of the same sorts of curves. I used it to make fingerless gloves and it is shown in a sweater in Stitch and Bitch Superstar Knitting Page 234. I would need to play with it to get the scallop effect on the edge, but using a chart it may be doable if you feel adventurous.

I can't figure out how to copy a picture from another site and paste it, but the chart is at https://www.google.com/search?q=pomatomus+gloves&client=firefox-a&hs=651&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&tbm=isch&source=iu&imgil=qybwzcFeYnD5xM%253A%253Bhttps%253A%252F%252Fencrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com%252Fimages%253Fq%253Dtbn%253AANd9GcQWq0TG1ifovaTmVWcaMbMYeeTKVfWNclO3fCzqFo3m8EFNLC4luA%253B550%253B355%253BjNoS6Ee8dH-s8M%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fknitty.com%25252FISSUEwinter05%25252FPATTpomatomus.html&sa=X&ei=aaiwUsGTFvLNsQSgvYCoDA&ved=0CG4Q9QEwBA&biw=1366&bih=664#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=qybwzcFeYnD5xM%3A%3BjNoS6Ee8dH-s8M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fknitty.com%252FISSUEwinter05%252Fimages%252FpomatomusChartB.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fknitty.com%252FISSUEwinter05%252FPATTpomatomus.html%3B550%3B355


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay... so the pattern is either $3.90 or $65.89. Which?

and the pomatomus pattern site isn't accessible (probably because of the parenthesis) so neither post is of any use to me.

I must be dumb! I can't figure out what MarilynKnits can't figure out, either! I have no idea what all that means.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Try it now. I removed the parentheses.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fingerless-pomatomus-gloves

and here is a chart that goes with the pattern for pomatomus socks

http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTpomatomus.html

Sorry my prior post was a mess!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

By my currency converter, 400 japanese yen equal to $4.34 au. However, be careful that the pattern may be written in Japanese. Jane


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Hope we're getting near the end of this thread!


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Might have been a typo. I just checked & the pattern is 400 yen. That's about $4 US. They must have fixed it.


----------



## wackycat4 (Jan 28, 2011)

I was so intrigued with a pattern costing that much that I went on google and ASK. The answer is 400yen is worth $3.98 or $4.

wackycat4


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Try it now. I removed the parentheses.
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter05/PATTpomatomus.html
> 
> Sorry my prior post was a mess!


I looked at both and am happy that I didn't upset you. (I worried that you'd take offense.) I really wanted to know so many thanks for helping me out of distressful moments. I really like the gloves but LOVE the socks and I'm sure I'll eventually make them.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

For those who missed it the price on Ravelry changed from $200 to 400 yen, all this within 24 hours. No doubt as a result of emails from KPers. I hope this closes this off.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Knitophile said:


> I am intrigued by the price - $200:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p32-shetland-lace-shrug
> Is this a mistake? Out of curiosity 1) has anyone seen a similiar pattern, and 2) what was the price?
> Possibly something got lost in translation! or rather a zero added in the conversion of currency. (2,000 yen = about US $20 so possibly an extra zero was added by mistake) If not, I knew Japan was expensive but ...
> I must say though, I find the shrug appealing.


Mine says 400YEN, not dollars. It's a Y with 2 lines across it. That's pretty cheap, about $3.89.


----------



## Seoulborn (Feb 3, 2011)

LOL just unwatch the thread if you're fully informed that it is no longer 200 dollars but is 400Yen which converts to 3 dollars and some change in American dollars. This thread really tickled me once it took off.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

The money shown is Japanese yen at about 100 to the US dollar. If you look up the exact exchange rate, I think you will find that the pattern is not expensive.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

hard to believe people are still questioning this same OLD post. wish forum had a way to retract some of this that just keeps going and going around.
It is NOt $200 american money..


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

I went into the site and the cost was 400 Japanese yen which is approx $3.88 which seems about right.


----------

